# Hi - New owner



## Mr_Freeze (Jul 22, 2021)

Hi guys,
Just bought my first TT.
2020 TTRS, Sport Edition in Nardo.
I've got questions to ask and hope this is the place to be


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## DraymondRT (May 17, 2021)

Sweet new TTRS! Congrats


----------

